# corsair H100 Lüftersteuerung im Bios



## Momo77 (18. September 2011)

*corsair H100 Lüftersteuerung im Bios*

Hi Leute

Ich hab mir den H100 heute geholt,alles richtig Angeschlossen (arm glaub ich)  aber was oder wie stell ich im bios ein oder weiss jemand wie ich die Lüfter  anschliesse

eine Anleitung währe super

CPU:i7 2600K (oc auf 4,2 ghz) vcore mit offset einstellungen 1,23 v
MB:Sabertooth P67
temps:idle 26-38 grad unter last 38-52 grad (Lüfter drehen mit halber kraft) also 50%.


----------



## python7960 (18. September 2011)

*AW: corsair H100 Lüftersteuerung im Bios*

Hi, wenn du Pumpe ans board angeschlossen hast, musst du im bios luftersteuerung deaktiwieren! Ich habe meine ans netzteil angeschlossen. Lüfter steckst du an die Pumpe- (kühler, steuerung), maximal 4 Lüfter, und die Lüftersteuerungs Stufen änderst du per Knopfdrück auf der Pumpe. wenn eine  kontrolleuchte an ist ist die stufe (low), zwei leuchten (medium) ,drei (high)


----------

